# benotto



## kccomet (Jun 3, 2019)

just got this today from a fellow caber thanks sam. road bikes aren't really my thing but I really liked the lug work on this one. it's a little crusty but pretty cool. it's not redlines hetchins cool but I liked it. can anyone pinpoint the year by the serial number. I read some of the earlier bikes were made in Italy, then later mexico. thanks for looking and any info.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 3, 2019)

Beautiful...Very interesting color scheme ...should be info on it..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 3, 2019)

It’s a cool bike and if I were 5’2” I would have been all over it! I need to make it back out to re-visit the museum. V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet (Jun 4, 2019)

hi Shawn, your welcome anytime your down this way. it is a small frame, he listed it at 50cc. it's a 21 inch frame which is more like a 53 or 54. I seldom ride my bikes anyway...gasp. if anyone knows anything about this model, please chime in. I've read about everything I can about benotto, and I'm full of useless information. I haven't found one image with these lugs. I'm curious and like to learn, and sometimes I'm like a dog with a bone. juvela where are you.


----------



## juvela (Jun 4, 2019)

-----

examined bicycle when first posted here at lightweights forum as a for sale item

thought it best not to comment since it was for sale

machine quite a "tin-o'-worms" due to the numerous changements effected

---

frame -

constructed with Agrati "BRANZA" (place name) pattern lugset nr.  000.8030/U

upper head lug item nr. 000.8034

lower head lug item nr. 000.8033

seat lug item nr. 022.8039

bottom bracket shell part of "BRIANZA" ensemble as well but do not have nr.

crown likely Agrati as well but do not have name/number

pillar a clue to frame:

it is one of many non-original fittings and is size 26.2mm

https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/20190514_102719-jpg.998198/

if you look closely at its markings, font, and closed underside of the clamp portion it is clear to be well later than cycle.  there were Campag Record pillars contemporaneous to cycle but they exhibited small differences. it may be about the same era as chainset - more on that below...

this 26.2 size is indicative of a quality plain gauge tubeset such as one from Falck

when combined with headset, this is suggestive of a model about two down from the top, a midliner

original pillar at this level of model at this time would have been plain steel

---

on to the fitments -

original fittings include headset, stem, likely bar,  brakeset and possibly rear mech
expect bar to be marked "AMBROSIO CHAMPION"

brakeset a helpful date clue as last year for this early type Weinmann Vainqueur set is about 1962

Ambrosio _regolabile _handlebar stem worth a small fortune...

quite possible wheels original.  axle locknuts can be checked for a date, if at all near to 1960 they may be original

http://www.peterbrueggeman.com/cr/catalogues/olmo-ssn-dating-locknut.jpg 

chainset clearly too late for cycle - even if cycle had come from factory with Campag Record chainset it would have been 151mm BCD rather than the 144 we see here.  original set likely something such as Magistroni L. Senior three-arm cottered steel.

http://www.blackbirdsf.org/magistroni/

there is a chance that the original Magistroni cups may still be in the shell...

original pedals would have likely been a model of Sheffield quill.  if mfr went with quality they might have fitted model 613.  more commonly, a machine at this level would have received the Sprint.

http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?i.d.=684E1365-6D58-4C46-8575-57C7C16AE9D3&Enum=109&AbsPos=278

http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?i.d.=3F39EEB3-39E2-41F7-8539-343671E9F068&Enum=109&AbsPos=279

---

original gear ensemble would have been Campag Gran Sport: rear mech, front mech and shift levers

https://cycling-passion.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Campagnolo-Gran-Sport-gruppo-1953.jpg 

dunno which looks more out-of-place the Huret 600 Allvit front mech or the Maeda downtube controls!

---

have no knowledge of the Benotto marque so cannot assist there

one point which might be of interest for you to explore is the Mexico operation

have never known if Benotto had their own facility there, what years it was in operation or if the Mexico bicycles were simply contract done by ACER-MEX

-----


----------



## kccomet (Jun 4, 2019)

tin of worms, that doesn't sound to good. I appreciate your honesty. I knew it was somewhat a mismatch of parts. I thought it was possibly a higher end frame, with the lug work and chrome campy drop outs, but I guess the 26 2 tubing doesn't lie, see I'm learning. still haven't found a benotto image with these lugs and decals, thought maybe late 50s early 60s frame. I've got most of my money back in my mind from the joy and frustration of benotto reading. thanks juvela your a wealth of knowledge, with these lightweights


----------



## juvela (Jun 5, 2019)

-----

you could easily get "in the black", i.e. have "minus dollars" in the bike by individually selling chainset, pedals, saddle pillar and handlebar stem.  bar likely marked "AMBROSIO CHAMPION."

the "work" appears to have been performed about twelve to fourteen years post-manufacture.

toe clips appear to be AFA (France).  originals were likely Balilla (Giovanni Galli S.p.A.).  two other possible originals are REG (Rampinelli) and Cornez.  straps were most likely Balilla,  second choice REG.

regarding the 6V - this is likely something changed post manufacture.  possible that rear wheel still 120mm and someone simply fitted a Maeda Ultra 6 gear block.  OTOH Regina offered 6V blocks at least as far back at the 1950's.  so it is theoretically possible to be original.

BTW - have you been able to make out the writing on the headset lock washer?

hope this has helped a bit.  sorry not to have more information for you.

---

Note for readers -

there are additional detail images of cycle posted here:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/60s-early-70s-benotto-12-speed-road-bike.152366/

-----


----------

